# [WPA_SUPPLICANT] WPA2 problème de config majeur [Résolu]

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, depuis près de 1 an que je roule avec une encryption WEP et j'ai le goût de tester WPA2 avec wpa_supplicant.

J'ai fais les modifs nécessaire, sauf que ça fonctionne pas. Par contre, si je fais ma connection avec Wlassistant dans KDE ça roule nickel.

Alors est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait regarder ce qui se passe avec ma config s.v.p.

J'utilise le kernel 2.6.24-Gentoo-r4 avec le driver Iwl3945 dans le noyau.

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 

 * Starting wlan0 

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ... 

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported 

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ] 

 *     Backgrounding ... 

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0 

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:9a:21:f8:28 

wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate 

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0 

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1a:70:62:40:88 

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0 

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1a:70:62:40:88 

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1a:70:62:40:88 

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1a:70:62:40:88 

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:1a:70:62:40:88 timed out 

wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:1a:70:62:40:88, but not in authenticate state - ignored 

wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:1a:70:62:40:88, but not in authenticate state - ignored 

wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:1a:70:62:40:88, but not in authenticate state - ignored 

wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:1a:70:62:40:88, but not in authenticate state - ignored 

wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:1a:70:62:40:88, but not in authenticate state - ignored 

wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:1a:70:62:40:88, but not in authenticate state - ignored 

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready 

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0 

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1a:70:62:40:88 

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:1a:70:62:40:88 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0) 

wlan0: authenticated 

wlan0: associate with AP 00:1a:70:62:40:88 

wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:1a:70:62:40:88, but not in authenticate state - ignored 

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1a:70:62:40:88 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1) 

wlan0: associated 

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready 

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present 

wlan0: disassociate(reason=3) 

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0 

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1a:70:62:40:88 

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:1a:70:62:40:88 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0) 

wlan0: authenticated 

wlan0: associate with AP 00:1a:70:62:40:88 

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1a:70:62:40:88 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1) 

wlan0: associated 

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready 

gentootux ~ # ifconfig -a 

irda0     Lien encap:IrLAP  HWaddr 00:00:00:00 

          NOARP  MTU:2048  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:8 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale 

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0 

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte 

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

sit0      Lien encap:IPv6-dans-IPv4 

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

wlan0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:77:4F:4B:1A 

          adr inet6: fe80::21b:77ff:fe4f:4b1a/64 Scope:Lien 

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:2736 (2.6 Kb) 

wmaster0  Lien encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-4F-4B-1A-C0-09-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

```

Ça c'est quand que je lance /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

Voici mes 2 fichiers de config correspondant :

```

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

#ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

#ctrl_interface_group=wheel 

ap_scan=0 

#update_config=1 

network={ 

        ssid="gentoonet" 

        psk="3zr2xbg7gentoo" 

        proto=WPA2 

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 

        pairwise=CCMP 

        group=CCMP 

        priority=5 

} 

```

```

gentootux ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net 

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.* 

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration, 

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration 

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!). 

#WPA_SUPPLICANT 

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" ) 

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext" 

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" ) 

##dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 30 -L - H" 

#Wireless tools 

##dns_domain_lo="homenetwork" 

##config_eth0="dhcp" 

##dhcpcd_eth0="-N" 

##config_gentoonet=( "dhcp" ) 

##key_gentoonet="307b09e7e3979a1f4988afdb83 enc open" 

##preferred_aps=( "gentoonet" ) 

#preup() 

#{ 

#          if [[ ${IFACE} = "eth1" ]]; then 

#               sleep 3 

#         fi 

#       return 0 

# } 

```

De plus, je dois vous dire que lorsque j'utilise Wlassistant j'ai dans le fichier de wpa 

```

gentootux ~ # wpa_cli status 

Selected interface 'wlan0' 

bssid=00:1a:70:62:40:88 

ssid=gentoonet 

id=0 

pairwise_cipher=CCMP 

group_cipher=TKIP 

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK 

wpa_state=COMPLETED 

ip_address=192.168.1.102 

```

Enfin, je dois activer l'option ASCII lors de la saisie de la clé quand je veux me brancher avec Wlasssistant...alors est-ce que c'est la source de mon problème ça ?Last edited by d2_racing on Wed Apr 09, 2008 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Enfin, j'ai aussi des erreurs quand je lance wpa_gui quelques fois.

```

[sylvain@gentootux ~]# wpa_gui 

The gui comes up and then I get this: 

Failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant. 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

PING failed - trying to reconnect 

```

Dernière chose, même avec wpa_gui, je peux m'associer sans que j'ai pas d'adresse ip...

Je sais pas du tout ce qui se passe   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 
> ...

 

Un peu au hasard :

Il me semble me souvenir que la ligne "ctrl_interface=..." est indispensable !

As-tu essayé avec un fichier de conf minimaliste ? En effet, la plupart des variables prennent des valeurs par défaut qui suffisent bien souvent. :

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

network={ 

        ssid="gentoonet" 

        psk="3zr2xbg7gentoo" 

} 

```

Si ça marche ainsi, essaie d'affiner petit à petit les réglages qui t'intéressent...

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, je vais essayer ça ce soir.

Et pour la fait que je dois entrer ma clé en ascii, est- ce que ça change quelque chose ?

----------

## jeanfrancis

Ton fichier de config utilise le CCMP, alors que tu as mis TKIP dans la config de ton routeur, d'après ce que tu m'en as dit  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Dans mon routeur, j'ai seulement l'option AES ou TKIP...

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai un Linksys WRT54G version 8.0.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Utilise AES, c'est l'algorithme d'encryption utilisé par CCMP  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je vais mettre AES seulement ce soir.

Je redonne des news  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Quand je me connectais avec Wlassistant j'avais ceci comme info :

```

gentootux ~ # wpa_cli status 

Selected interface 'wlan0' 

bssid=00:1a:70:62:40:88 

ssid=gentoonet 

id=0 

pairwise_cipher=CCMP 

group_cipher=TKIP 

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK 

wpa_state=COMPLETED 

ip_address=192.168.1.102 

```

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai changé mon routeur pour AES et tout est fonctionnel  :Smile: 

Merci !

Mes configs :

```

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

#Wireless tools

##dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

##config_eth0="dhcp"

##dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

##config_gentoonet=( "dhcp" )

##key_gentoonet="307b09e7e3979a1f4988afdb83 enc open"

##preferred_aps=( "gentoonet" )

#preup()

#{

#          if [[ ${IFACE} = "eth1" ]]; then

#               sleep 3

#         fi

#       return 0

# }

sylvain@gentootux ~ $

```

```

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

        ssid="gentoonet"

        psk="3zr2xbg7gentoo"

        proto=WPA2

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

        priority=5

}

sylvain@gentootux ~ $

```

```

gentootux ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:1a:70:62:40:88

ssid=gentoonet

id=0

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=CCMP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.1.101

gentootux ~ #

```

----------

